# Cannot uplod fglrx module! (ATI 9250)

## Lechium

Hi,

I mostly followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers and http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#1_whereget, and yet somethign is amiss.... I cannot upload the fglrx module no matter what (i.e. neither on startup nor manually...). Manual upload yelids following scenario:

root@sanzen  # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11.6/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

HOW-TO said that is can be problem in drivers compilation, so I re-emerged them and looked... dont think there were any errors....

If anyone encountered similar problems -- what should i do?

thank you,

Victor

----------

## dapsaille

do what it say :p

 dmesg may probably help you (and us by the same occasion :p )

 Wich kernel do you use ? wich version of ati-drivers on wich cpu ?

----------

## Lechium

i use latest drivers on P4 processor....

According to demsg problems seem to come from it trying to talk to AGP bus... thing is -- I have PCI vid card.

```
Linux version 2.6.11.6 (root@sanzen) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #5 Sat Apr 9 19:02:47 PDT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe74000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe74000 - 000000001fe76000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe76000 - 000000001fe97000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe97000 - 000000001ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130676

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126580 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000feb80

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    2400    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd22a

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    2400    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd25e

ACPI: SSDT (v001   DELL    st_ex 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0xfffce4f5

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    2400    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd2d2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    2400    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd33e

ACPI: DSDT (v001   DELL    dt_ex 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 1ff00000 (gap: 1ff00000:ded00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0515000 soft=c0514000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2658.996 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513264k/522704k available (2932k kernel code, 8860k reserved, 1056k data, 160k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5242.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=2621440)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e28)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbbbf, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x800-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0xc00-0xc7f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x860-0x8ff could not be reserved

Simple Boot Flag value 0x87 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1114296100.471:0): initialized

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.14.0 20050125 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:1f:45:b0:36

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ATAPI CD-RW 32/12/40X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156250000 sectors (80000 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[fe9d9800-fe9d9fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, pci mem 0xffa80800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xff80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0xff60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0xff40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ALSA device list:

  #0: Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xddc0, irq 3

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4083 buckets, 32664 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00309500a0025946]

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

[drm:drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup] *ERROR* no scatter/gather memory!

[drm:radeon_do_cleanup_cp] *ERROR* failed to cleanup PCI GART!

[drm:drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup] *ERROR* no scatter/gather memory!

[drm:radeon_do_cleanup_cp] *ERROR* failed to cleanup PCI GART!

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7771 using kernel context 0

[drm:drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup] *ERROR* no scatter/gather memory!

[drm:radeon_do_cleanup_cp] *ERROR* failed to cleanup PCI GART!

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

```

----------

## Lechium

*bump*

I tried adding AGP support to kernel (although my card is PCI, mod was complaining about AGP, so I fugured adding support for it may ease its pain... but it didnt)

any suggestions?

----------

## Wedge_

You should disable the "Direct Rendering Manager" setting in the "Character Devices" section of your kernel config. At the moment it's enabled: 

```
[drm] Initialized radeon 1.14.0 20050125 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] 
```

and so it's using the "radeon" DRM driver instead of the fglrx driver. This will cause problems - you can only have one driver active at a time.

----------

## Lechium

thanks! modeule has loaded.

My problems are not finished yet thou, and none of the how-to's seem to have an answer...

X related problem this time, so it goes to a diff thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-329275.html

thanks,

Victor

----------

